# VENTURA



## TFE (Oct 25, 2022)

Streaming on a Mac Studio (base model), which works great with OBS 27.2.4 at 1080p30, four cameras, two more video inputs, total of 18 scenes, yada yada. Have hesitated to update OBS to 28.0.3 until all the plug-ins work, e.g. NDI and Stream Deck. I'm in no rush. 

But what about Ventura? Anyone updated, and are you running 27 or 28? Issues? Thanks!


----------



## infoXczar (Oct 26, 2022)

Decided to take the plunge, and first stream with 28.0.3 under Ventura was... eventful. OBS lost all cameras and mics, and they didn't all stick after I manually assigned them. Also OBS crashed hard once while I was assigning a camera to a source. I had lots of video and audio stuttering; things were glass-smooth pre-Ventura. I was suspecting Blackhole at first, but now I'm not entirely certain.

Oh, almost forgot—my built-in camera in my M1 MacBook Pro completely froze once, which has never happened before. It wouldn't unstick even when assigning a video source to a different camera and back again, but it did come back after restarting OBS.


----------



## kvzonbr (Oct 26, 2022)

yesterday updated to ventura using 8.0.3 and capturing screen froze every few minutes
had to re assign the source to get it to work again


----------



## infoXczar (Oct 26, 2022)

kvzonbr said:


> yesterday updated to ventura using 8.0.3 and capturing screen froze every few minutes
> had to re assign the source to get it to work again


Hmm, that might be related to my first-ever camera freeze, although I couldn't just reassign it to get it back (it unfroze, but the camera just showed up as black until I quit and relaunched OBS).


----------



## Robertjm (Oct 26, 2022)

TFE said:


> Streaming on a Mac Studio (base model), which works great with OBS 27.2.4 at 1080p30, four cameras, two more video inputs, total of 18 scenes, yada yada. Have hesitated to update OBS to 28.0.3 until all the plug-ins work, e.g. NDI and Stream Deck. I'm in no rush.
> 
> But what about Ventura? Anyone updated, and are you running 27 or 28? Issues? Thanks!


I'm currently running 27.2.4 under macOS Big Sur. Today I woke up and thought to myself, "I should install Ventura today!" But, I did the smart thing and checked if there were any issues with apps I use frequently. OBS is one the main ones, especially with NDI. 

I see people talking about crashes and freezes, which makes me pause on the update button. Did you update your macOS? If so, did 27.2.4 work for you, or are you still running BigSur or Catalina?


----------



## attaboyBrad (Oct 27, 2022)

I have a somewhat similar OBS configuration to OPs in terms of sources and hardware.

I'm running Ventura and OBS 28.1 RC1 (which fixes a Virtual Camera issue that prevented me from updating to OBS 28 before).

Stream Deck has been updated for OBS 28. I've had no issues.

'Obs-ndi' plugin over on Github has an artifact that works with OBS 28 too (you can download it at the bottom of this page.).  I'm not a heavy NDI user, but it worked well enough to let me stream my iPad into OBS via NDI as I used to do with OBS 27.

The main problem I'm having is that I can't seem to get the 'Screen Recording' permission to stick, and after each restart I have to delete 'OBS' under that section before I start OBS and re-grant the permission or OBS will hang on launch.  Browsing the forums now trying to find a solution. Not sure it's OBS 28 specific.

Second problem is that my 'MacOS Screen Capture' sources (new source type in OBS 28) don't retain my 'Display' selection after restarts (they're all on my secondary display).  That's as likely to be down to Apple as it is OBS.  Not certain it's OBS 28 or Ventura specific.

All in all, these are issues I can live with.


----------



## TFE (Oct 27, 2022)

attaboyBrad said:


> I have a somewhat similar OBS configuration to OPs in terms of sources and hardware.
> 
> I'm running Ventura and OBS 28.1 RC1 (which fixes a Virtual Camera issue that prevented me from updating to OBS 28 before).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brad. Much appreciated. Let's keep in touch and compare notes going forward.  —TFE


----------



## attaboyBrad (Oct 27, 2022)

In case anybody else comes along--the 'Screen Recording' permission issue I'm having seems to be limited to launching OBS via Alfred or with a Stream Deck button.  When I launch by clicking the app directly under 'Applications', it launches just fine.  Seems to confirm it's a MacOS bug of some sort.


----------



## thomaslfessler (Oct 28, 2022)

Upgraded a Mac Studio to Ventura today on accident and OBE 27.2.0 is still working without issue.   I live streamed to OBS for 2 hours and had no issues with dropout, OBS quitting etc.   Again - No hiccups at 1080P/60 FPS @ 10,000 KB/s h.264 CPU encoding.  Screen capture, blackmagic ultrastudio, camlink 4k - all ok.   Permissions did not popup and annoy - it just works.


----------



## TFE (Oct 29, 2022)

thomaslfessler said:


> Upgraded a Mac Studio to Ventura today on accident and OBE 27.2.0 is still working without issue.   I live streamed to OBS for 2 hours and had no issues with dropout, OBS quitting etc.   Again - No hiccups at 1080P/60 FPS @ 10,000 KB/s h.264 CPU encoding.  Screen capture, blackmagic ultrastudio, camlink 4k - all ok.   Permissions did not popup and annoy - it just works.


Thomas, thanks for the input on this. You given me some confidence to go ahead and update to Ventura. But, if I may ask, why are you running OBS 27.2.0 not 27.2.4?


----------



## thomaslfessler (Oct 29, 2022)

TFE said:


> Thomas, thanks for the input on this. You given me some confidence to go ahead and update to Ventura. But, if I may ask, why are you running OBS 27.2.0 not 27.2.4?



I'm running a very stable version of OBS that's compiled for Apple Silicon and has all of the plugins I need for a stable livestream.   

Regarding ventura stability, One thing I noticed today, when continuity camera was enabled and my phone was near the mac and auto-connected, although it wasn't in use, it resulted in OBS crashing on a very basic scene.   Although I have OBS v28 configured I ran into issues that sent me back to v27.2.0.


----------



## colorovfire (Oct 29, 2022)

I just started running Ventura and OBS v28 and noticed the code signing is bad. It prevented recording from working but the fix is pretty simple. You have to force an adhoc signature.

With OBS in the Applications folder, enter in the terminal:

```
codesign --deep --sign - --force /Applications/OBS.app
```

After that’s done, remove OBS from the `Screen Recording` section in `Privacy & Security` settings. Next time you launch, it’ll ask you for permissions again. Enable it and let it restart the app.

Where do you report issues? It’s signed after building and it must be configured incorrectly.


----------



## attaboyBrad (Oct 29, 2022)

colorovfire said:


> After that’s done, remove OBS from the `Screen Recording` section in `Privacy & Security` settings. Next time you launch, it’ll ask you for permissions again. Enable it and let it restart the app.


I was having a heck of a time with the 'Screen Recording' permission causing a hang on launch for all versions of OBS v28.  It seems to be fixed for the moment after a LOT of permission resets and rebuilding parts of my configuration, but I'll definitely try this if it happens again.  Thanks.

If you have a moment to explain, how did you "notice the code signing is bad".


----------



## colorovfire (Oct 29, 2022)

attaboyBrad said:


> If you have a moment to explain, how did you "notice the code signing is bad".



Because I’ve had problems with other apps when the permissions wouldn’t stick and it was caused by a bad signature. Forcing an adhoc signature always fixed it. It might not even be a _bad _signature but Ventura is a little more strict about validating apps so, OBS might not be getting a pass here.


----------



## attaboyBrad (Oct 30, 2022)

colorovfire said:


> Because I’ve had problems with other apps when the permissions wouldn’t stick and it was caused by a bad signature. Forcing an adhoc signature always fixed it. It might not even be a _bad _signature but Ventura is a little more strict about validating apps so, OBS might not be getting a pass here.


Apologies if my question was unclear. The question I meant to ask was "if I have a similar issue in the future, and want to check for a 'bad code signature' myself, is there a simple way I might do so?", but come to think of it I bet this shouldn't be too hard to Google myself.

Thanks for sharing how to force an adhoc signature.  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## colorovfire (Oct 31, 2022)

attaboyBrad said:


> Apologies if my question was unclear. The question I meant to ask was "if I have a similar issue in the future, and want to check for a 'bad code signature' myself, is there a simple way I might do so?", but come to think of it I bet this shouldn't be too hard to Google myself.
> 
> Thanks for sharing how to force an adhoc signature.  I'll keep that in mind.



If it’s obviously broken, you can use —verify but it doesn’t catch everything. Permissions not sticking has been a good indicator for bad signatures but I wouldn’t force it straight away. Use only if it’s a persistent problem.


```
codesign --verify --verbose --deep /Applications/OBS.app
/Applications/OBS.app: valid on disk
/Applications/OBS.app: satisfies its Designated Requirement
```

What’s odd is that I tried starting over. Downloaded a fresh copy and it works without the adhoc signature. The command must have triggered something to make it work.


----------



## proactivematter (Nov 9, 2022)

Just upgraded yesterday looking to take advantage of the native audio capture (hate dealing with BlackHole). Unfortunately using the new Screen Capture OBS will cease capturing system (screen) audio after some time (anywhere from a minute to 30 minutes). Restarting the app fixes the issue.


----------



## proactivematter (Nov 10, 2022)

Also, like another poster described, when using the new Screen Capture OBS will loose the "Device" for between multiple monitors. In my case it made the source for my Internal Monitor to capture my external monitor, and for the source that was set to my external it lost the "Device" completely, resulting in an empty capture.

Logs:

20:03:25.353: User switched to scene 'Screen 1'
20:03:27.700: [ mac-screencapture ]: destroy_screen_stream: Failed to stop stream with error (null)


----------



## proactivematter (Nov 10, 2022)

proactivematter said:


> Just upgraded yesterday looking to take advantage of the native audio capture (hate dealing with BlackHole). Unfortunately using the new Screen Capture OBS will cease capturing system (screen) audio after some time (anywhere from a minute to 30 minutes). Restarting the app fixes the issue.



Logs related to this issue, when audio ceases to be captured:

20:05:07.602: coreaudio: device 'Elgato Wave:3' disconnected or changed.  attempting to reconnect
20:05:07.891: coreaudio: device 'BlackHole 2ch' disconnected or changed.  attempting to reconnect
20:05:08.267: coreaudio: device 'MacBook Pro Microphone' disconnected or changed.  attempting to reconnect
20:05:09.608: bmalloc: Allocating 0 bytes is broken behavior, please fix your code! This will crash in future versions of OBS.
20:05:09.963: coreaudio: Device 'BlackHole 2ch' [48000 Hz] initialized
20:05:10.351: coreaudio: Device 'MacBook Pro Microphone' [48000 Hz] initialized
20:05:11.693: coreaudio: Device 'Elgato Wave:3' [96000 Hz] initialized
20:05:28.183: coreaudio: device 'Elgato Wave:3' disconnected or changed.  attempting to reconnect
20:05:28.499: coreaudio: device 'BlackHole 2ch' disconnected or changed.  attempting to reconnect
20:05:28.790: coreaudio: device 'MacBook Pro Microphone' disconnected or changed.  attempting to reconnect
20:05:30.292: coreaudio: Device 'Elgato Wave:3' [96000 Hz] initialized
20:05:30.562: coreaudio: Device 'BlackHole 2ch' [48000 Hz] initialized
20:05:30.861: coreaudio: Device 'MacBook Pro Microphone' [48000 Hz] initialized


----------



## huedoku (Dec 3, 2022)

Arrived here before upgrading from Monterey 12.6 to Ventura 13.0.1... sounds like most of you aren't having any issues after restarting / tweaking a little bit but I think I'm going to wait just a little longer. Any thoughts now that it's December and you've been on Ventura for a month?


----------



## TFE (Dec 4, 2022)

OP UPDATE: A couple weeks ago, I updated to Ventura on the Mac Studio. I do at least two, approx two-hour live-streams per week using, of course, OBS. All good after the upgrade to Ventura. After a week I tried updating OBS from 27.2.4 to 28.1.2 and that did not go so well. I use NDI quite a bit and was not able to get it working on 28, so I uninstalled that and went back to 27.2.4, no problems. Will stick to it until I read here in the Forums or on Discord (or Reddit) that NDI is working reliably on v28. Thanks to all above for the guidance.


----------



## proactivematter (Dec 4, 2022)

huedoku said:


> Arrived here before upgrading from Monterey 12.6 to Ventura 13.0.1... sounds like most of you aren't having any issues after restarting / tweaking a little bit but I think I'm going to wait just a little longer. Any thoughts now that it's December and you've been on Ventura for a month?


I managed to resolve my previous error by removing ACE, which is audio routing software made by Rogue Amoeba (Used by Discord and a few others). It was the definitive culprit in my case (tested multiple times) despite Rogue Amoeba claiming full Ventura support.


----------



## todaysfuturesound (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi all,

I am sad to report I was having issues with my MacBook pro on Mojave and then I thought I updated to Big Sur, but then Apple apparently updated me to the Monterey, and after it was crashing when I was running OBS and Zoom (I used screen capture for Zoom and a camera for myself) I updated to Ventura, which has been an absolute nightmare. I added a second computer where I ran Zoom and then used an El Gato 60 X to capture the screen (running my Canon m50 as a webcam) which led to much smoother video and less processing power on my primary MacBook Pro (2017, 2tb, 3.1Ghz Quad Core intel, 16 GB RAM) and thought I would be all good and no---frequent crashing of OBS, and Zoom sometimes, even my computer with the "restart by pressing any button" at least every 10 minutes if not less.

I updated OBS to 28 when I installed Monterey, heck, even updated Stream Labs and tried that but they both crash. 

I do a weekly live stream called #GlobalBeatCypher for my nonprofit Therapeutic Beat Making org called Today's Future Sound, which we have done every week pretty much since COVID lockdown in 2020 and it's connected so many of us Hip Hop heads and beat maker's around the world---we put out a free beat tape/album every week, multistream to youtube, twitch, twitter, facebook and this has really ruined what's been a beautiful thing. I did record the Zoom and plan to for our stream tomorrow night, but I would be *SO GRATEFUL* if anyone could help me figure out how to get this working for tomorrow's 7pm PST/10pm EST stream. Flyer is attached below. 

youtube.com/todaysfuturesound to see our streams and also what we do.

IG: todaysfuturesound for DM's
email: info at todays future sound . org

here is what we do at the nonprofit, obviously, any shares, likes and positive comments appreciated, we are a small humble, grassroots nonprofit and I do almost all the admin and all of the livestream operation by myself, as well as a hosting it.

Peace,
Phillipdrummond aka Dr. Elliot Gann


TFS 2022-23 Year End Annual Fundraiser youtube:
https://youtu.be/Xa8gFcst0yQ


TEAMbeats Mexico volunteer projects:
https://youtu.be/uI5AeUtWdZY


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 17, 2022)

todaysfuturesound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sad to report I was having issues with my MacBook pro on Mojave and then I thought I updated to Big Sur, but then Apple apparently updated me to the Monterey, and after it was crashing when I was running OBS and Zoom (I used screen capture for Zoom and a camera for myself) I updated to Ventura, which has been an absolute nightmare. I added a second computer where I ran Zoom and then used an El Gato 60 X to capture the screen (running my Canon m50 as a webcam) which led to much smoother video and less processing power on my primary MacBook Pro (2017, 2tb, 3.1Ghz Quad Core intel, 16 GB RAM) and thought I would be all good and no---frequent crashing of OBS, and Zoom sometimes, even my computer with the "restart by pressing any button" at least every 10 minutes if not less.
> 
> ...


I would wait for an expert to help you, but I would consider updating Ram, but first open activity monitor to see if in fact you are using too much CPU. Do you have other apps going at the same time?  Or. it could be that your software is conflicting.  Maybe do an apple reset. A clean install of OBS? Good luck!


----------



## todaysfuturesound (Dec 19, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> I would wait for an expert to help you, but I would consider updating Ram, but first open activity monitor to see if in fact you are using too much CPU. Do you have other apps going at the same time?  Or. it could be that your software is conflicting.  Maybe do an apple reset. A clean install of OBS? Good luck!


Thanks for your reply! What I've found is that it was using a max of about 8 gigs of the 16 when I was running it, so it shouldn't be a RAM issue. I reversed the use of my two computers so that I was running Zoom on my main computer running Ventura (MacBook Pro 15 inch 3.3 GHZ Quad core intel i7, 16GB RAM) into my smaller macbook pro (13" which is 3.3 GHZ dual core intel i5, 16 GB RAM) which is running Big Sur. Using the HD 60X capture device to capture the Zoom window from the big macbook. My little macbook clearly doesn't have the same computing power and at 4500K video rate (I gigabit ethernet connection hooked up to it) it was stuttering/very choppy as you can see below. I also had a phasing/delay issue with sound since I had to route from one interface to another:

This past saturday's stream with two computers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H_NT3MqFos&t=224s

Previous stream with just one computer before my computer started crashing constantly, here I had Mojave, much smooth audio and video (lower video quality settings):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi_zZtHUH24

Again, any help greatly appreciated. I'm considering switching to using the restream.io web-based studio at this point to avoid putting strain on my computers so I can use just my powerful macbook and have better audio, video and lack of crashes, but I would rather stick with OBS if possible.


----------



## Want To Learn (Dec 20, 2022)

todaysfuturesound said:


> Thanks for your reply! What I've found is that it was using a max of about 8 gigs of the 16 when I was running it, so it shouldn't be a RAM issue. I reversed the use of my two computers so that I was running Zoom on my main computer running Ventura (MacBook Pro 15 inch 3.3 GHZ Quad core intel i7, 16GB RAM) into my smaller macbook pro (13" which is 3.3 GHZ dual core intel i5, 16 GB RAM) which is running Big Sur. Using the HD 60X capture device to capture the Zoom window from the big macbook. My little macbook clearly doesn't have the same computing power and at 4500K video rate (I gigabit ethernet connection hooked up to it) it was stuttering/very choppy as you can see below. I also had a phasing/delay issue with sound since I had to route from one interface to another:
> 
> This past saturday's stream with two computers:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H_NT3MqFos&t=224s
> ...


todaysfuturesound Pretty neat! I am not a streamer so what you showed me was something I never had seen before. Right now I am just getting comfortable and playing around with OBS. The plan is to eventually make videos for my teaching and stuff. So it does work on Ventura, correct? I'm hesitant to upgrade, but may over the break now that you said you did. Sorry I couldn't help.​


----------



## huedoku (Dec 29, 2022)

proactivematter said:


> I managed to resolve my previous error by removing ACE, which is audio routing software made by Rogue Amoeba (Used by Discord and a few others). It was the definitive culprit in my case (tested multiple times) despite Rogue Amoeba claiming full Ventura support.


And all is smooth? You are happy running OBS on Ventura (relative to Monterey?) thanks


----------



## Talonis (Dec 30, 2022)

I have Ace, Ventura, OBS 28, Stream FX, and NDI installed - all working well, as it has been for the past month.


----------

